# Cutting leather pouches



## Bohh (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I'm making more and more slingshots and with slingshots comes band sets. I'm cutting my pouches out with some scissors but the cut isn't as high quality as some of the pouches I see here. Do you use a special tool to cut them? I know there are presses but that's outside what I could use. What do you use?

Thanks!


----------



## Armin (Jul 5, 2011)

For my pouches i use a regular cutterknife,a ruler, a cutting mat and a revolving punch plier.You don't need more.
With a little bit exercise the pouches will be like professionals.

Cheers
Armin


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

it is possible to make very nice looking, high quality pouches with just scissors and a punch but it takes practice, and is time consuming. Many of the pouches sold here are die cut, which is quick and efficient and very consistent, but the setup costs are high, and the marketplace around here is pretty saturated.

I cut mine with a roller knife to square size, then cut holes with a cartridge casing in a drill press, then trim the corners by hand. They aren't perfect, but it gives me the chance to tailor each pouch to the bandset and slingshot it's being made for.

YMMV, as always


----------



## Bohh (Jul 6, 2011)

I will practice then and just be sure to take my time. Thank you for your answers!


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

jskeen said:


> it is possible to make very nice looking, high quality pouches with just scissors and a punch but it takes practice, and is time consuming. Many of the pouches sold here are die cut, which is quick and efficient and very consistent, but the setup costs are high, and the marketplace around here is pretty saturated.
> 
> I cut mine with a roller knife to square size, then cut holes with a cartridge casing in a drill press, then trim the corners by hand. They aren't perfect, but it gives me the chance to tailor each pouch to the bandset and slingshot it's being made for.
> 
> YMMV, as always


i i just found a bit of cow breast leather.. going to pick it up tomorrow.. looks so very nice. i like the idea of fitting my special slingshots with custom pouches fit for them.. i will have to make due with a rotary cutter and whatever else i can find to fix them up..


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Use a template and a hole punch and they will come out pretty sweet. There are also some vendors on the forum that sell fantastic pouches for dirt cheap.


----------



## AESamuel (Dec 20, 2009)

Hole punches are really useful, but a craftknife and a cutting board/cutting mat are essential unless you're pretty nifty with scissors!


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

If useing scissors, it is a big help to have a good pair of leather scissors (shears), but they are not cheap! they will cut smooth and easy.-- Tex


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

if you are going to be cutting leather with any type of knife, and you have a buffing wheel handy, buff the blade (edge down) on both sides for 30 seconds or so, and see how much better it slides through the leather. I learned that trick from a very experienced saddle maker for working with heavy skirting leather, but it works just as well on pouches. It even works on roller cutter blades too


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

so i got this awesome leather today to make pouches.. i do not have a hole punch. what should i do?


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

i just used a paper hole punch and i was able to punch a hole in a thinner part of the leather. and i tried a thicker part just now and it worked too.. is this a bad idea?


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I have used a paper punch, but with thicker leather, it is pretty hard. I recommend this punch over the pliers type:

http://www.leevalley.com/en/wood/page.aspx?p=51577&cat=1,43456

It works the best for me.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

bj000 said:


> so i got this awesome leather today to make pouches.. i do not have a hole punch. what should i do?


Buy one!!!

Eitger a revolving punch or a hammer punch set.

I have to admit though tgat I used slit cut with a cutter and an awl hole before, but they look like an amateur job!


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

ok thanks charles.. i will figure it out.


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

Jacktrevally said:


> so i got this awesome leather today to make pouches.. i do not have a hole punch. what should i do?


Buy one!!!

Eitger a revolving punch or a hammer punch set.

I have to admit though tgat I used slit cut with a cutter and an awl hole before, but they look like an amateur job!
[/quote]
yeah i cannot make my beautiful leather into an amateur job.. its way too nice.


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

here is a pic of the leather..


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

I use a paper punch similar to the one shown below. It makes it easy to align the pouch so the holes are centered. I cut the pouches using a steel ruler as a guide and a roller cutter. Then I punch each end by inserting the pouch end into one side of the punch. If I want a center hole I use a punch similar to the one Charles linked.

I make pouches for my give-away and for-sale slingshots. For my personal use, I buy pouches from Jim Harris. (Performance Catapults)


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

i have one like this


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Dgui made an interesting video a couple of months ago!

You need to punc small holes to reduce tearing! I went for a set of hammer punch. I'll buy a revolving punch this Saturday to try they are cheap locally.

I'm afaid that I've not been successful with a paper punch, the holes are about 6mm and soft leather doesn't cut well under a punch.


----------



## rubberpower (Aug 16, 2011)

Buy a leather punch as it is made for leather. buy leather cutting shears, they are made for cutting leather. I know these tools can be an investment but if you are going to work with leather then get the proper tools. I make all my mad money by making concealed carry holsters so I had to have the proper tools to do the work. I use the rotary leather punch which works really well for rubber and leather. A rotary leather punch can be purchased at some craft stores as well as hardware stores. Leather shears can be purchased from Tandy leather or leather suppliers.


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

rubberpower said:


> Buy a leather punch as it is made for leather. buy leather cutting shears, they are made for cutting leather. I know these tools can be an investment but if you are going to work with leather then get the proper tools. I make all my mad money by making concealed carry holsters so I had to have the proper tools to do the work. I use the rotary leather punch which works really well for rubber and leather. A rotary leather punch can be purchased at some craft stores as well as hardware stores. Leather shears can be purchased from Tandy leather or leather suppliers.


i will have to look into it then. i have not lived in winnipeg for very long so i do not know any of the local stores but I am sure there must be somewhere that specializes in leather. I just need to find them.
I don't drive, so getting around can be a pain in the ass when you don't recognize the area. I guess that is my excuse lol. ill get over it and get out this week once i get paid. i am in need of an adventure.


----------



## rubberpower (Aug 16, 2011)

http://www.tandyleatherfactory.com/en-usd/catalogrequest/catalogrequest.aspx

Check this catalog.


----------



## Bohh (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks for all the info. everyone. Excellent!

bj000- You might try taking a scrap of brass or similar tubing and sharpen the edge with a dremel or something. Once it has some sort of edge on it you could hammer the end into the leather and it should result in a decent hole. Just an idea!


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

If you have a drill press, a cartridge casing mounted in the chuck and pressed into an endgrain scrap of wood makes a dandy leather punch.


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

Bohh said:


> Thanks for all the info. everyone. Excellent!
> 
> bj000- You might try taking a scrap of brass or similar tubing and sharpen the edge with a dremel or something. Once it has some sort of edge on it you could hammer the end into the leather and it should result in a decent hole. Just an idea!


brilliant!


----------



## rubberpower (Aug 16, 2011)

If you sharpen a piece of tubing and put it in a drill press turn on the drill, it will cut easier and not make a mess. This is how paper drills work and they drill through 100's of sheets at a time. Do some research and find a paper drill bit. They are cheap and will last a lifetime. Second best is go to a hobby shop or hardware store and buy one piece of brass tubing. Cut it to length put it in the drill press, turn it on and with a file dress it to a razor sharp edge and start drilling holes. 5 minute job


----------

